# angel für behinderte



## Abim (21. November 2012)

hallo 

ich hab mal eine frage ich tu mir mit Gesetzen bisschen schwer könnt ihr mir mal auf deutsch erklären wie das ist 

ich hab einen Freund der einen Unfall hatte und jetzt als behindert gilt wenn mann ihn nicht vorher kannte bemerkt mann es eigentlich kaum sein größtes Problem ist das sein kurzzeitgedächtnis nicht mehr so mit macht und er ab und zu so anfälle hat 

jetzt war er schon ein paar mal mit angeln und hat mich gefragt ob er das auch machen dürfte, jetzt meine frage die Angelprüfung schafft er bestimmt nicht aber motorisch ist er durchaus in der Lage zu fischen (auswerfen,Köderführung,Anschlag ausdrillen keschern hakenraus)alles denke ich kein thema aber bei Fischkunde, fischereigesetz Fischkrankheiten schonzeit usw das bekommt er nicht in den griff 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit das er fischen darf? 

zb darf er sowieso nicht allein an den see wegen den Anfällen das heißt zb ich wär eh immer dabei als Aufsicht hab mir das ähnlich eines jungAngler vorgestellt also nur in Begleitung eines fischereischeininhabers gibt es die Möglichkeit?

ich hoffe ich bin hir richtig wenn nicht sorry


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*

Um welches Bundesland handelt es sich?


----------



## TJ. (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*

Hallo

Also zu erst einmal Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und somit hängt es auch sehr vom Bundesland ab in dem du lebst bzw angeln willst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Abim (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*

oo ach ja Bayern sorry, an der grenze zu Thüringen wenn es da besser sein sollte wäre das kein Problem


----------



## Purist (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*



Abim schrieb:


> zb darf er sowieso nicht allein an den see wegen den Anfällen das heißt zb ich wär eh immer dabei als Aufsicht hab mir das ähnlich eines jungAngler vorgestellt also nur in Begleitung eines fischereischeininhabers gibt es die Möglichkeit?



Würde hier in Hessen wunderbar Richtung Sonderfischereischein passen, den bekommen diejenigen, die keine Prüfung ablegen können (Behinderung)  und sie dürfen dann damit nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers fischen. 
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie es in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*

Ist hier in Bayern ähnlich. Frag mich allerdings nicht wie die genaue Regelung ist. Einfach mal in der Gemeinde oder im Landratsamt nachfragen


----------



## dunkelbunt (21. November 2012)

*AW: angel für behinderte*

schau mal hier,

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000030106&st=vv

ich glaub da steht alles drinn was du wissen musst#h


----------

